# single tickets



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have had this discussion before and I have always stated that you need a return ticket to enter Egypt unless you have residency..
Yesterday I turned up at KLM in Glasgow and was asked what date would I return, I explained I had no return ticket only to be told that Egyptian law states that a return ticket is needed when you enter the country, the clerk told me she was 100% certain of this as only the previous week people had been refused the flight for only having a single ticket, however she called over her supervisor and was told that only this week had it changed and you can now go in on a single ticket... but I suggest you contact the Egyptian embassy before you purchase your single ticket and print out any reply and carry it with you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We have had this discussion before and I have always stated that you need a return ticket to enter Egypt unless you have residency..
> Yesterday I turned up at KLM in Glasgow and was asked what date would I return, I explained I had no return ticket only to be told that Egyptian law states that a return ticket is needed when you enter the country, the clerk told me she was 100% certain of this as only the previous week people had been refused the flight for only having a single ticket, however she called over her supervisor and was told that only this week had it changed and you can now go in on a single ticket... but I suggest you contact the Egyptian embassy before you purchase your single ticket and print out any reply and carry it with you.


Don't really think that is egyptian law ...it just depends which airline you fly with....when you trawl through the sites online not many give you that warning...but most times it is cheaper to book a return flight in any case.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Maiden, when we moved here 2 years ago we flew on a one way ticket with Easy Jet on a tourist visa and didn't have a problem...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

speedwing said:


> Hi Maiden, when we moved here 2 years ago we flew on a one way ticket with Easy Jet on a tourist visa and didn't have a problem...




Lots have but what I am saying is check it out and dont leave it to chance,


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

Our company always books return tickets with the return portion being 'fake'. Not sure whether they cancel the booking afterwards or pay for only the inward portion.


----------

